# Suzuki King Quad Belt



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The KQ's are not hard on belts cause they don't have a primary spring. I always run the Carlise Ultimax/Hypermax belts on it with great results and so do a LOT of others. I am going out on a limb and trying the new Dayco XTX. Its the same EXACT belt as the HL 3GX. When you buy a HL 3GX belt it will have the XTX part number on the cardboard cover...lol. The part number for the KQ is XTX2234. BTW, you can get the belt at www.MudThrowers.com for only $99.00. Less if your a subscribing member. That is a lot less than HL's price.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I for one am glad you will be testing one for us...lol.. I know for mine, the Carlisle just never hung in there and now that I am back to an OEM from an EPI, I notice a loss of "bite" off the line over the EPI. I want to try the XTX but like many who had issues with other Daycos, need more input from guys that can actualy put it to the test. 

Good luck Bootlegger. Looking forward to your impressions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The NEw Dayco XTX is the same as HL's new 3GX....that is what most all the racers are running with the BIG 921's 1004's 916's. Its truly a great belt...Phreebsd has one on his brute. The old dayco's are junk. I had good luck with a Carlise Ultimax on my Brute.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> The NEw Dayco XTX is the same as HL's new 3GX....that is what most all the racers are running with the BIG 921's 1004's 916's. Its truly a great belt...Phreebsd has one on his brute. The old dayco's are junk. I had good luck with a Carlise Ultimax on my Brute.


I'm going to work this OEM over for a while and see how the XTX does for you. I do want to try it. Even though the last Dayco I had didn't make it, it was the grip'nest belt I ever had! I'd like to feel that again.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

My king tore up some belts but I'm about to buy a new belt I can feel it give under straines


----------

